# Warpsmith Bits



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Right, I'm looking at making my Iron Father/Master of the Forge for my Iron Hands, most seem to use Techmarine with Harness or something which is fine, but I want something a little more unique. I've always loved the Warpsmith model since it was released. Anyway, I love both the marine model and his 'cape' as it were. Anyway, I was thinking of using the Warpsmith marine part as the body of my Iron Father, and ditching the 'cape' and possibly the axe. 

Now this idea is all well and good, but since it's not plastic it's probably just a box with one or two parts to glue. So can some one tell me what parts you get in the Warpsmith box? Since I don't want to spend £18 to find out I can't use just the marine part because of how the parts are separated etc. So can someone tell if the 'cape' is entirely separate to the marine itself etc?


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

Looks like the answer is yes and no.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

As long as you modified the particularly sinister looking tendrils and used other marine parts I think you should be fine.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

scscofield said:


> Looks like the answer is yes and no.


Yes, I like a lot, thanks. So I'm guessing the marine himself - shoulders and hand aside - is all one piece judging by that photo then? 

But thanks, you have been a great help.


----------

